# The stick of shame



## GoatQueen93 (Jun 10, 2021)

Anyone else have a stubborn goat who likes to get their head stuck 2-3 times a day? 😅


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoatQueen93 said:


> View attachment 209852
> Anyone else have a stubborn goat who like to get their head stuck 2-3 times a day? 😅


Used to...he could generally get himself out with a little thought, but sometimes he'd be really stuck and I'd have to rescue him. I modified my fencing so he couldn't get stuck anymore. Your goat has such a cute face!


----------



## GoatQueen93 (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you!! She is very mischievous 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

In her goat thoughts its going like this....
"Maaaa, do you really think this is going to stop me?.... huh maaaa???"


----------



## GoatQueen93 (Jun 10, 2021)

I know  She will figure it out some way, some how!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh yes...Ive had that problem


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

👆 that is awesomel! The fact they keep it on all day and night with no issues, great to know!

I bought pool noodles for their horns, just in case, but 3 years in and haven't needed to use them, thankfully!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yep, here ya go. Whisper the miracle goat. I call her that because it’s a miracle that she can get stuck in some of the places that she does, and because it’s a miracle that I can get her out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, until I put up the hotline. 
But do have a small area where they can and some do get a dunce hat.


----------

